# Rolling Stock Weights



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a source for inexpensive weights for rolling stock. I notice that some cars have a flat metal plate to add weight, something like that would be nice. Obviously, it would be better if I didn't have to cut heavy steel plate, so I'd be looking for something that can be used as-is.

If I could find them cheap, large steel washers that fit inside or under the car might work as well.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Wheel weights work well. Get the ones with the double sided tape that are used for alloy wheels.
BB


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I use washers for weights, just a little dab of silcone to keep them in place. 
You can also get some lead weights in craft stores for fairly cheap too.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I put these in my 8910 loco with hot melt.

http://www.hobbytown.com/Shop/pinewood/pine-car-weight-1oz-strips-2pc

I think it was about $1


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking of wheel weights, maybe I'll check into those. I have the ones with the sticky tape on my 350Z, they look perfect for the job.

I found a place that sells in quantity, I got 10.5 pounds of the 1oz weights for $42. That should be enough to treat my passenger cars.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave has a good idea with the pinewood derby weights. That said, to keep kids safe (if they want to chew on pieces of metal), these weights are not lead, but some lighter alloy.

You could also buy some thin sheet lead, which can be cut with a tin snips. McMaster-Carr has lots of sizes. You might also poke around your local boat shop or marina ... common to find scraps of sheet lead if you ask the right people.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#lead-sheets/=bf086g

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got over 10 pounds of 1oz weights for $42, that should be enough to do a bunch of cars. I have a bunch of Lionel Amtrak passenger cars that are pretty light, and when they are assembled into a long train, they are prone to derailments. I've found this is usually not enough weight. The stick-on's will allow me to add it as low as possible, should do the trick.

Finding scrap would be good if I need more.


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know how much magnets weigh, you know the ones everone gives away to put on your refrigerator, obviosly they are abundnt and free.

aw


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think they're a little light, but no problem getting them to bond with metal cars! 

I got a bunch of stick-on wheel weights coming, I'll use those up first. I'm going to start with all my Amtrak passenger cars, I have to open those all up and put 18V lights in them anyway.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the solution, now to start sticking them on my cars. This should add the beef to help the lighter cars.












Here's 180 of them, or 11.25 pounds of extra lard for my train to haul around!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I dunno, GRJ, looks pretty light to me. Have you considered depleted uranium or tungsten? These metals are much heavier than lead. Tungsten is about $4 a pound, but probably somewhat difficult to get. If you plate it with gold, you might be able to pass it off as gold. Apparently some people have done this already. (smile)
Bruce


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

What is the reason for the weights? Stability? Just curious.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked for depleted uranium, but apparently it's only available if I really piss someone off that has an M1A1 tank, and then it comes in a big faster than I can process! 

The reason for the weights is stability. If the car is too light, and there are a number of cars behind it, they tend to derail easier, especially on curves and switches. If you look at many of the more expensive cars, you'll find they're weighted for that exact reason. I weighed a couple of the add-on weights, and they were 4oz, so that's where I'll start.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

GRJ, I think you can find a fair amount of depleted uranium over in Iraq. Look for tanks with holes in them.
BB


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If the D.U. is not an option, those business-card sized magnets you see on refrigerators might be. I bought a pack of them once to hold my girlfriend's picture-collection to the refrigerator door, probably from Walmart or an Office Depot. They're flexible, and being magnetic, are less likely to slide and tip your car over on a tight, fast curve. Since they're plastic, you can scissor them to shape as well.


Guinea pigs work well, too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here they are installed, I can assure you, they're not going ANYWHERE! These are designed to stick to automotive wheels at 130 MPH.

Note the one that is slightly skewed? Well, I sat it on that way and it refused to come off, so I left it.

Oh, and the magnets don't stick all that well to plastic car bodies.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great ... simple, but practical.

Sidebar ...

My son and I recently used tungsten on his pinewood derby car. Very dense ... about 1.6 times heavier than lead, if I recall. We bought 1/4" cubes ... 24 of those was around 4 ounces of weight.

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Tungsten and gold have almost identical densities. Both are considerably heavier than lead. Tungsten is about twice as heavy as steel.
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tungsten is also much more expensive than lead. These weights came in nice convenient chunks with the adhesive already attached. Peel and stick, simple as pie. 

I just spent a couple of hours upgrading my 14 Amtrak passenger cars for TMCC, 18V bulbs all around and 4oz of weight in each.


----------

